# Comic Männchen in Latzhose?!



## konradjustus (21. Februar 2005)

hallo!
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... ich brauche dringend ein comic männchen in latzhose und bin zeichnerisch völlig unbegabt...
gibt es hier jemanden der mir helfen kann bzw so lieb wäre und mir so etwas zeichnen könnte
DANKE


----------



## C4T (21. Februar 2005)

So in etwa ?  ;-] 

Hier wird dir keiner eine Grafik machen, denke ich.
Der Grundgedanke des Forums ist, leuten Tipps bzw. Hilfestellungen bei ihren Projekten zu geben.
Aber eine komplette Grafik wirst du hier sicherlich nicht auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen.

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## konradjustus (21. Februar 2005)

das meinte ich ja auch nicht. es wäre super wenn leute mit erfahrung mir ein paar start tipps geben könnten und mir verraten welches programm ich am besten verwende


----------



## C4T (21. Februar 2005)

Hmmm, es wird sicherlich schwer, wenn du zeichnerisch unbegabt bist.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Mit PS komm ich klar, aber sobald ich nen Stift in die Hand nehme, wird nix draus.

Denke dann wirds schwer.
Hilft wohl nur Training, oder du findest wirklich jemanden der dir was zeichnet.
Falls du es aber dann doch selbst probieren willst, wird wohl kaum ein Weg an einem Grafiktablett vorbei gehn. Mit der Maus wirds denke ich zu schwer.

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## holzoepfael (21. Februar 2005)

Sofern du ein Grafiktablett hast, kannst du das swohl in PS als auch in Corel Painter zeichnen. Wenn du keins hast, muss das wohl von Hand gehen. Aber Tipps wie du das Ganze umsetzten sollst ist ein bisschen schwer....
In solchen Sachen hilft wohl nur Übung....


----------



## BurnedOut (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,

wenn du eine ungefähre Vorstellung von dem Männchen hast, dann versuch es doch mal mit  ; da wirst du bestimmt etwas finden. Und wenn es nur so ähnlich aussieht, ausdrucken und per Hand und Stift verändern. Dann einscannen und mit Photoshop (schwer) nachbauen, besser mit Freehand (lässt sich beim Erstellen von Vektorgrafiken besser handhaben, bei jeglichen anderen Sachen allerdings nicht.)

Joa  das wäre mein Tipp

Bye,
das Burn


----------



## Fiene (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 mit ein bischen Geduld, kannst du dir ein Bild suchen, und die Latzhose mit dem Pfadwerkzeug in Freehand, oder so, nachzeichnen.
    Gruß Fiene


----------

